# Gone in 60 Concentrates



## Kalashnikov (12/5/16)

Just spent an entire night making some jooses . Hopefully this will last the next 2 months mojority of my concentrates all used up.

Flavours Made.
My Perfected PB and Jam Sandwich.This is my favourite joose.Its like the Stash PB n Jam.Just better -- the only recipe that is a secret 
Rasberry Blaze - Main Flavour Rasberry mixed with other Berries and Creams
GuavaBerry -- Guava and strawberry fruit juice on Ice 
PlumPassion -- Plums/Passionfruit and pineapple fruit juice.
BlueberryBuscuit -- BlueBerry and Tennisbuscuit  
Cinnamon Bannana - Very Dessert Banna undertone mixed with Cinnamon and creams.
Brandy and Pear -- Sounds weird but really good mix these 2.
Frosted Donut - Tastes just like cinnabon caramel donut.
CreamSoda- Random 1 to test out.
Cuppaccino Ice Cream --- A new mix. Loving the colour.

I shall post up some recipes of the rest once they done steeping .
Happy Vaping

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/5/16)

Well done. Interesting collection. The only flavour that would interest me would be the Cappuccino. Do you steep all the flavours differently ?


----------



## Christos (12/5/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Just spent an entire night making some jooses . Hopefully this will last the next 2 months mojority of my concentrates all used up.
> 
> Flavours Made.
> My Perfected PB and Jam Sandwich.This is my favourite joose.Its like the Stash PB n Jam.Just better -- the only recipe that is a secret
> ...


If the cream soda tastes like sparletta let me know. 
The TFA cream soda taste like a vanilla cream which I guess it's in like with what cream soda tastes like in the states.


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/5/16)

Christos said:


> If the cream soda tastes like sparletta let me know.
> The TFA cream soda taste like a vanilla cream which I guess it's in like with what cream soda tastes like in the states.


Yeah same issue i found. So added some koolada sweetner and a tiny bit of cola. Hoping to give it a soda taste. Will let you know how that works out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/5/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Well done. Interesting collection. The only flavour that would interest me would be the Cappuccino. Do you steep all the flavours differently ?


Lol first 2 cupaccinos were terrible i made. Realised that stuff is very potent. So now i have added lots of creams and sweetners and a tiny bit of chocolate. smells good so far. I put all the creamy flavours in the sun for a day then in the cupboard. the rest straight into the dark cupboard after shaking. I shake all the bottles everyday tho.


----------



## NaZa05 (12/5/16)

I want to dislike the OP. Everything sounds so good and now the recipe's are secret


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/5/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Lol first 2 cupaccinos were terrible i made. Realised that stuff is very potnt. So now i have added lots of creams and sweetners and a tiny bit of chocolate. smells good so far. I put all the creamy flavours in the sun for a day then in the cupboard. the rest straight into the dark cupboard after shaking. I shake all the bottles everyday tho.


Nice to hear. I often find this exact problem from juice makers. good luck


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/5/16)

NaZa05 said:


> I want to dislike the OP. Everything sounds so good and now the recipe's are secret


Hahaha only my PB n Jam sandwich. If i ever start a juice line that is going to be my first juice. The rest i am happy to share. The guava 1 has to be my second favourite. It feels like you eating a juicy ice cold guava

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05 (12/5/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Hahaha my PB n Jam sandwich. If i ever start a juice line that is going to be my first juice. The rest i am happy to share. The guava 1 has to be my second favourite. It feels like you eating a juicy ice cold guava



Please PM me the one's you can share especially the guava


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/5/16)

NaZa05 said:


> Please PM me the one's you can share especially the guava


As soon as i get home. Its all in the recipe book

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05 (12/5/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> As soon as i get home. Its all in the recipe book



This book sounds very interesting

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (12/5/16)

NaZa05 said:


> Please PM me the one's you can share especially the guava


No PMs! It shall be published here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/5/16)

Andre said:


> No PMs! It shall be published here


Hahaha Agreed i shall do it here @Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (12/5/16)

Guava and Strawberry, wow 
Never would've thought of that pairing

I must try that. 

Thank you


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/5/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Guava and Strawberry, wow
> Never would've thought of that pairing
> 
> I must try that.
> ...



Yeah the strawberry just makes the guava that much more sweeter and juicy. Strawberry Ripe tho as it is more fruity

Try this.
Guava 6%
Strawberry Ripe 3%
Koolada 1%.

Koolada is not necessary. But it does make the vape much more cooler which makes it taste better more like a fruit juice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/5/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Yeah the strawberry just makes the guava that much more sweeter and juicy. Strawberry Ripe tho as it is more fruity
> 
> Try this.
> Guava 6%
> ...


All TFA?


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/5/16)

Andre said:


> All TFA?


Yup all TFA...doesnt really need steeping even. maybe 1 day. but its ok to shake and vape as well

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## MurderDoll (12/5/16)

Goddamnit. PB & Jam. I would kill for that recipe. 
Was such a huge fan of Stash's PB&J liquid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/5/16)

MurderDoll said:


> Goddamnit. PB & Jam. I would kill for that recipe.
> Was such a huge fan of Stash's PB&J liquid.


True it was my favourite joose.But it was so expensive to have as a ADV. Its basically the reason why i started DIY. Was to try make such a flavour.


----------



## MurderDoll (12/5/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> True it was my favourite joose.But it was so expensive to have as a ADV. Its basically the reason why i started DIY. Was to try make such a flavour.



Nice man! 
If you ever willing to share the recipe. I would be forever in your debt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

